# Rookie's first smoke on a home built smoker



## dieselbear (Aug 30, 2009)

_This was a first for everything. Smoking/Cutting/Welding/Planning you name it._
_It is the mini-reverse flow wood/charcoal smoker. I found it originally posted by SmokinSteve. _

_I got my idea for this one from YouTube videos, this forum, other forums, and from a buddy who has a similar design. It is nothing new. It was/is fun inexpensive and most important, I learned a ton. I learned my welding and cutting skills need help !! I learned that I should have measured. I learned a lot about heat, how steel bends, melts, and how messy Flux Cored welding wire is. I did not plan anything. It was all in my head. I improvised as I went, and used all scrap, except for the fire box which is 3/16" plate. I used my Hobart 125 EZ which I purchased in May of 2009 and kicked off my welding hobby. I also used my Dewalt Chop saw which followed the welder purchase, 4inch grinder, and my Hobart Med. duty Oxy/Ace torch kit I purchased in July 2009. It looks exactly like I planned in my head, except the plan I had in my head was beautiful,, Some of you may have heard of a UDS (upright drum smoker)...this is my URFS (ugly reverse flow smoker)._
_The smoking part was a blast. I wanted a inexpensive piece of meat._
_So I did a fatty,,,I learned a lot about how this smoker reacts to my air vents opening and closing._
_Enjoy the pics and video.._
_http://picasaweb.google.com/fenderax...eat=directlink_


----------



## fire it up (Aug 30, 2009)

Nice work on the smoker.
Not to mention that fattie, great job.  I love the shot of the cheese oozing in the last pic.


----------



## hemi (Aug 30, 2009)

Other than being a bit small , ain't NOTHIN' wrong with it..   Hemi..


----------



## rld (Sep 2, 2009)

Very interesting.....


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 2, 2009)

Very very nice and incredible job to boot. You did all this wil no plans and no tape measure thats one heck of a job. Looks awesome. Then it all works now thats a real accompolishment there. That fattie looks fabulous and that cheese oozing almost looks staged but I know it's not I've smoked them before. You definetly deserve  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









a load of points for sure. Great job


----------

